# Getarnte Bleie,Haken etc.



## ANGELKOLLEGE_ (23. März 2011)

Hey Leute,
hab oben im Anglerboard so einen Banner mit Tarnbleien gesehen auf der Seite gibt es auch getarnte Haken...Nun wollte ich wissen was ihr von den Teilen haltet,ob jemand schon Erfahrungen hat. Hier mal ein Link:http://carpspot.96hertz.com/krautbleie
Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Yoshi (23. März 2011)

*AW: Getarnte Bleie,Haken etc.*

Meiner Meinung nach nur wieder eine "scheinbar" sinvolle Neuerung, die letztendlich doch nur dazu dient, dem Angler das Geld aus der Hose zu fischen....


----------



## ANGELKOLLEGE_ (23. März 2011)

*AW: Getarnte Bleie,Haken etc.*

Hat bissher auch ohne geklappt, seh ich auch so.


----------



## Lepok (23. März 2011)

*AW: Getarnte Bleie,Haken etc.*

Also ich halte von so einem Blei nicht soviel, da wie man ja sieht auch ohne sehr erfolgreich gefischt und gefangen werden kann bzw. wird.
Also vllt. in total klaren Gewässern wo noch nicht oft gefischt wurde und die Fische noch scheu sind, wär es vllt. angebracht aber sonst sehe ich keinen Sinn mit so einem Blei zu fischen 

mfg


----------



## cafabu (23. März 2011)

*AW: Getarnte Bleie,Haken etc.*

Moin, moin,
Tarnung für Bleie, Vorfächer und Haken gibt es schon länger. Tauchen immer mal wieder auf. Kenne welche die darauf schwören, sind aber auch nicht erfolgreicher.
Carsten


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Getarnte Bleie,Haken etc.*

Ich finde es ist eine willkommene Abwechslung. Klar kann man auch ohne solchen Zeug Fische fangen aber wie Lepok sagte sind gerade solche Boilies in klaren Baggerseen oder Flüssen gut einsetzbar, vorallem sehen sie unter Wasser richtig gut aus #6
Und ich finde Tarnung gehört mit zu dem Wichtigsten Dingen im Bereich der Montagen ! Ob nun das Absenken der Schnur, das die Haken nicht glänzen ( was ja eigentlich nicht sein darf ) oder wenn das Rig auch nicht getarnt ist. 
Denn man will ja die großen Fische fangen und gerade die sind sehr scheu also sollte man auf solche Dinge achten !


----------



## Petri (23. März 2011)

*AW: Getarnte Bleie,Haken etc.*

glaube nicht, daß der fisch in nem durchschnittsgewässer in der lage ist ein blei von nem stein und vorfach von nem wasserpflanzenstengel/ast zu unterscheiden. die gleichen Fische werden ja nunmal immer wieder gefangen. 

Grüße
Petri


----------



## Boendall (23. März 2011)

*AW: Getarnte Bleie,Haken etc.*

Meiner Meinung nach Plazeboeffekt=> Geht viel besser, seit man sich das teure Blei gekauft hat.

Bin aber kein Karpfenprofi, kann mir nur nicht vorstellen, dass Fische beim Bedürfniss zu fressen den Boden rund um den Köder nach verdächtigen Bleien absuchen. Den Köder prüfen, ja das kennt man, aber soviel Inteligenz den Grund auf ungewöhnliche Sachen, die auf eine Falle schliessen lassen , abzusuchen, traue ich keinem Fisch zu.


----------



## burhave (23. März 2011)

*AW: Getarnte Bleie,Haken etc.*

OMG!! Was ein mist es da wieder gibt.
Da kauf ich mir lieber einen Marken Eimer hab ich mehr von...
So wie hier   http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=66048&highlight=marken+eimer


----------



## barschkönig (23. März 2011)

*AW: Getarnte Bleie,Haken etc.*

Ich habe mir auch mal 4 Stück vor 2 Jahren auf einer Messe geholt. 12 euro der Dreck #q#q#q Noch nicht einmal gefischt weil mittlerweile jetzt schon der Wollfaden abgeht.
Ich denke auch so nicht das das nun DEN gravierenden Unterschied macht obs nun Blei mit Sand oder der komischen Wolle ist oder obs stinknormales Blei ist. An meinen Gewässern zum Beispiel beißen Karpen normalerweis nur Nachts und da spielt das Aussehen der Montage nun wirklich keine Rolle.


----------



## Andal (23. März 2011)

*AW: Getarnte Bleie,Haken etc.*

Ich amüsiere mich immer wieder königlich, wenn in so ein erbsengroßes Fischhirn Leistungen hineinfabuliert werden, mit denen sich sogar Säugetiere schwer tun, die landläufig als inteligent angesehen werden.

Wobei es sicher Karpfen gibt, die mehr Hirnschmalz auf der Pfanne haben, als die Angler, die sich von der Werbung wirklich jedes X für ein U vormachen lassen. Allerdings liegt das sicher nicht am hohen Bildungsgrad dieser Cypriniden!


----------



## Janbr (23. März 2011)

*AW: Getarnte Bleie,Haken etc.*

Da kann ich Andal nur zustimmen. Warum sollte ich ein Blei tarnen? Meint wirklich irgendwer der Karpfen hat die kognitive Faehigkeit den Zusammenhang zwischen Blei - Angler - Gefangen werden herstellen. Nach dem Motto, oh hier liegt ein Sargblei, also alle Wuermer in der Umgebung nicht mehr fressen.

Wie funktionieren dann Pilker, Spinner, Forellenteig, Boillies usw. die gibt es in der Form in der Natur auch nicht und die Fische beissen sogar drauf....

Gruss

Jan


----------



## tarpoon (23. März 2011)

*AW: Getarnte Bleie,Haken etc.*

ich bin mir sehr sehr sicher das ein karpfen dazu in der lage ist! man sollte die intelligenz der tiere nicht unterschätzen. bei diesen tarnbleien sehe  ich allerdings die gefahr das sich der haken in der wolle verhängt und so die funktion der montage ausschaltet. ein paar posts vor mir hatte jemand geschrieben das die karpfen bei ihm nur nachts fressen und deshalb ein anpassen der montage nicht nötig ist. meiner erfahrung nach fressen die fische in den meisten gewässern auch am tage. sie fallen halt bei guten lichtverhältnissen nicht auf plumpe montagen rein. ich denke so wird da ein schuh draus. ich habe diesen satz schon all zu oft gehört: 
"früher haben die fische hier auch am tage gefressen, jetzt beißen sie nur noch nachts!" ich denke diese erfahrung haben schon viele gemacht. komisch war das auf einmal wieder bisse tagsüber kamen nachdem die montagen unauffälliger gebunden wurden. tauchen ist da sehr hilfreich...


----------



## Pat 79 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Getarnte Bleie,Haken etc.*

Ich denke nicht das die Karpfen in einem normalen Gewässer auch Tagsüber einen Unterschied bemerken zwischen Krautblei und normalem Blei.
Denn in einem Gewässer wo mehrere Karpfen aktiv sind wird das Wasser durchs gründeln relativ drüb und somit kommt nicht mehr viel bis gar kein Licht an die in  zb. 5m tief liegende Angelstelle.
Da gehts dann mehr über Geruch des Köders.

Allerdings hab ich mir kürzlich auch so ein Krautrig besorgt ( Spro The Fuzz) um damit ganz nah am Ufer in einem relativ klarem See zu fischen(mit Pop Ups).


----------



## marcus7 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Getarnte Bleie,Haken etc.*

Also den einen oder anderen Bonus-Fisch gibt es m. M. nach sicherlich. So wie Tarpoon das geschrieben hat, ist es schon sehr plausibel.

Allerdings würde ich auch nicht auf die Idee kommen mir zum doppelten Preis Bleie zu kaufen auf die jemand Wolle geklebt hat:q.

Solange alles dicht an den Grund gepinnt ist und sich in gedeckten Farben halbwegs der Farbe des Untergrundes entspricht, hat man schon gute Aussichten denk ich.

mfg


----------



## MikeJJ (23. März 2011)

*AW: Getarnte Bleie,Haken etc.*

also ich habe es nicht so mit Karpfen angeln. Halte es wenn dann auch eher einfach.

allerdings habe ich die Tage das hier gesehen.
da sieht es schon so aus als würden die Karpfen den Braten manchmal riechen....


----------



## werto (23. März 2011)

*AW: Getarnte Bleie,Haken etc.*

ich halte die tarnung für überflüssig da ich 1. an einem trüben see angele und 2. an einem sehr klaren jungen bagersee und durch zufall beim waten meine montage gefunden habe und diese fast nicht zu sehen war da eine minimale algen schlam bzw. einr aufgewühlte schicht boden die montage bedeckt hat und ich nur meinen farbigen boilie entdecken konnte


falls das auf deinen see nicht zutrifft könnte es natürlich vorteile bringen aber da in jedem see ein wenig staub aufgewirbelt wird nach dem aufschlagen halt ich es über überflüssig


----------



## Bassey (23. März 2011)

*AW: Getarnte Bleie,Haken etc.*

Naja... wie war das mit Benson dem Superkarpfen? Viel Intelligenz in dem Sinne von "ich finde jede Falle" kann ja wohl kaum dahinterstecken wenn der Fisch über 50 mal gefangen wurde...


----------



## Joschihika (23. März 2011)

*AW: Getarnte Bleie,Haken etc.*

Falls die ganze Tarnung nicht die Rolle spielt warum haben alle möglichst dünne Schnüre und am besten unsichtbar? Der Karpfen checkts doch sowieso nicht, oder? Warum hat hier Keiner dicke weisse Schnur??? Na machts Klick? Warum versucht man beim Friedfischangeln mit dem Köder den Haken zu verdecken? Die Fische checken es doch sowieso nicht! Spätestens wenn ich höre "die Fische beissen bei uns sowieso nur nachts". Schonmal nachgedacht warum. Ich unterstelle jedem Durschnittskarpfen manchmal mehr Gribs als einigen Anglern hier!


----------



## Bassey (24. März 2011)

*AW: Getarnte Bleie,Haken etc.*

Und weshalb wirst du dann gleich so agressiv? Das ist deine These zum Thema, schön und gut. Aber auch ich glaube, dass diese Wollbleie wirklich zuviel des Guten sind. Ein Blei, welches farblich dem Untergrund angepasst ist sollte doch mehr als ausreichen, wenn überhaupt. Die meisten Karpfenangler die ich kenne fischen mit schwarzen oder grünen Bleien, das war´s dann auch schon und fangen tun sie trotzdem wie die blöden ^^


----------



## Andal (24. März 2011)

*AW: Getarnte Bleie,Haken etc.*

"Die beissen nur noch nachts...!"

Den Spruch hört man immer wieder. Zu beinahe 100% von denen, die "Flavour" und Wurfweite zu ihren Allheilmitteln erklärt haben.

Warum ist denn der Karpfen als Art weltweit so erfolgreich? Weil er robust, weitestgehend unsensibel, wenig selektiv bei der Nahrung und sehr anpassungsfähig ist. Allerdings ist er auch als Angelfisch, zumindest in Europa, ein hochkarätiger Wirtschaftsfaktor für die Gerätehersteller. Das macht ihn natürlich zur geistig hochempfindlichen und wählerischen Granate.

Klingelt es bei euch, oder nur in den Kassen der Anbieter? 

Um erfolgreich Karpfen zu fangen, braucht es kein anderes Zeug, als wie schon vor Jahren, so lange der Angler zum Fisch kommt und nicht nur darauf vertraut, dass der ihn wegen irgendwelchem Firlefanz von alleine aufsucht!


----------



## Janbr (24. März 2011)

*AW: Getarnte Bleie,Haken etc.*

@ tarpoon
und warum sollte ein Karpfen dann eine bunte, harte Kugel fressen wollen?

Gruss Jan


----------



## Bassey (24. März 2011)

*AW: Getarnte Bleie,Haken etc.*

@ Andal:

Wie nur kannst du dich erdreisten in der Karpfenecke das Wort "Karpfen" zu schreiben anstelle von Carps ^^
Ab! Sofort in dein Tackle-Storage und die Unhooking-matts cleanen! ;-)


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (24. März 2011)

*AW: Getarnte Bleie,Haken etc.*

Ich werde mich mit dem Thema "tarnen" dieses Jahr mal näher befassen - allerdings werde ich kaum so doof sein und mir für horrend viele Euro`s mit das fertige Zeug kaufen.

Wenn ich schon tarnen muß/sollte/will, dann mir den Materialien, die ich am Gewässer finde.

Damit wird dann das Blei (wenn ich welches verwende)und eventuell das Vorfach getarnt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Getarnte Bleie,Haken etc.*



Andal schrieb:


> Um erfolgreich Karpfen zu fangen, braucht es kein anderes Zeug, als wie schon vor Jahren, so lange der Angler zum Fisch kommt und nicht nur darauf vertraut, dass der ihn wegen irgendwelchem Firlefanz von alleine aufsucht!



Das unterschreibe ich mal, aber......

Es ist ein breites Feld zwischen Korkpose mit Wurm und voll getarntem Angelblei mit Boilie. Würde man ein Diagramm erstellen mit der simpelsten Angelmethode als Ausgangspunkt und der bis ins letzte ausbaldowerten Tarnmontage, und dann eine Kurve erstellen die den Fangerfolg darstellt, so würde diese Kurve von der simpelsten Methode an ansteigen und irgendwo einen Punkt erreichen, an dem sie stagniert. 

Gleiches könnte man mit der Anzahl der verwendeten unterschiedlichen Kunstköderfarben und -formen auch machen, oder mit der Komplexität von Anfuttermitteln beim Stippen, Matchen oder Feedern. 

Aber das spielt eigentlich überhaupt keine Rolle. Geboren wird sowas alles aus der Experimentierfreudigkeit kombiniert mit einer gesunden Portion Selbstbetrug. Ein ganz wesentlicher Bestandteil unsers Hobbys. Aus dem Grund verwendet der hochspezialisierte Fliegenbinder auch keine Hecheln vom zuletzt für den Kochtopf entleibten Hinterhofgockel, sondern die vom Phillipinischen Tüpfelhahn, auch wenn der Balg ein paar Hundert Euro kostet. 

Und das ist richtig, wichtig und gut so. Denn nix ist beim angeln so zermürbend wie Zweifel. Bleibt der Fangerfolg aus oder entspricht nicht den Erwartungen, fängt ein anderer im gleichen Gewässer besser, dann beginnen diese Zweifel. Und in der Folge beginnen die Experimente, das ändern und verbessern. Und irgendwann, in irgendeinem Moment, fängt man plötzlich. Dann weiß man, dass das experimentieren Sinn hatte, dass man es richtig gemacht hat zu verändern und zu verbessern. Man weiß nicht, will auch gar nicht wissen, dass man mit der herkömmlichen Methode an dem Tag und den Umständen genauso gut gefangen hätte. Man ist sicher, dass man mit der ausbaldowerten Methode das Ei des Kolumbus gefunden hat.
Zumindest bis zur nächsten Periode schlechterer Fänge. 
Dann tüftelt man weiter, oder man geht "back to the roots".

Um mal zurück zum Tarnblei zu kommen.

Wenn der Angler mit dem Einsatz von Tarnbleien seine Zweifel mildern und seinen Erfolgsglauben steigern kann, dann haben diese Dinge Ihre Berechtigung. Für den, der sie haben und bezahlen oder basteln will.


----------



## Andal (24. März 2011)

*AW: Getarnte Bleie,Haken etc.*

Das steht außer Zweifel Ralle!

Aber ich kritisiere ja auch nicht die Bastel- und Experimentierwut, die uns allen zu Eigen ist/sein sollte. Ich kritisiere die Unterstellung, Karpfen (ich habs schon wieder gesagt und ich sag auch Jehova!!!) besäßen auch nur annähernd so etwas, wie Inteligenz. 

Logische Schlußfolgerungen, basierend auf vormals gemachten Erfahrungen bei einem Fisch? Wer davon überzeugt ist, den hat das Kindchenschema seines Lieblingsfisches heillos übermannt!


----------



## goepfi74 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Getarnte Bleie,Haken etc.*

also eine gesunde tarnung ist schon wichtig z.B. sieht meine montage an klaren kiesseen anders aus wie in einer schlammpfütze . fische ich die montage von der schlammpfütze in einen klaren kiessee erhalte ich weniger bisse so viel steht fest . das krautblei macht in bestimmten gewässern denke ich schon einen sinn , nur leider ist der preis total überzogen find ich . klar kann man mit einfachen tackle auch karpfen fangen , wenn sie so wie jetzt sehr großen hunger verspüren , nach dem langen winter . allerdings sind es meistens nur die satzkarpfen die auf die plumpen montagen beißen . ist man auf einen größeren fang aus so wird es auch schwieriger mit einer plumpen montage einen großkarpfen zu fangen . karpfen sind neugierig das könnte auch die antwort darauf sein das sie auch auf fluroszierende gutrichende boilies beißen . allerdings sind sie auch sehr schreckhaft , wenn ein haken unter wasser aufblitzt ist der karpfen auch schnell wieder wech . letztes WE hatte ich bei uns am see 3 satzkarpfen gefangen alle auf eine  old school montage . freilaufender futterkorb auf der schnur und als hakenköder benutzte ich den guten alten toastbrotteig :q , schnur wurde ebenfalls nicht abgesenkt . also fangen tut man damit so viel steht fest . will man aber mehr so muss man auch tarnen , das ist fakt #6.


----------



## Yoshi (24. März 2011)

*AW: Getarnte Bleie,Haken etc.*



goepfi74 schrieb:


> will man aber mehr so muss man auch tarnen , das ist fakt #6.



Mann kann hier aber auch genau andersrum argumentieren.
Nicht umsonst stehen ja derzeit Neon-pop ups in Weiß, Pink, etc. hoch im Kurs. Oder sollte ich besser sagen, in einschlägigen Carp-Heften wird eifrig damit in div. Berichten geworben.
Es soll sogar grell gefärbte Bleie geben, ebenfalls mit dem zweck, die Carps neugierig zu machen. Und was das Nachtangeln angeht: Selbst da habe ich in einer Capr-Mirror gesehen, wie ein Knicklicht 5cm vor dem Blei auf der Scnur plaziert wure.....


----------



## j4ni (24. März 2011)

*AW: Getarnte Bleie,Haken etc.*



Bassey schrieb:


> @ Andal:
> 
> Wie nur kannst du dich erdreisten in der Karpfenecke das Wort "Karpfen" zu schreiben anstelle von Carps ^^
> Ab! Sofort in dein Tackle-Storage und die Unhooking-matts cleanen! ;-)




Hohoho, ja genauso sind wir hier. Haha...Super Kommentar! Und wenn man die (von dir genannten) 50 Mal die Benson gefangen wurde, auf die Zeit in der er quasi 24/7 beangelt wurde...Ach aber lassen wir das. Du weißt ja was du hören willst, also wirst du auch genau das lesen....#h


Was den Rest angeht, so denke ich, dass die Wahrheit irgendwo dazwischen liegt und es zum einen individuelle Unterschiede (aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Erfahrungen) aber auch habitats-bedingte Unterschiede gibt. Gerade Fische mit wenig oder relativ wenig Angeldruck oder "Anglerkontakt" - wie auch die oben genannten "kaum befischten Karpfen in klaren Gewässern" werden von der Sache her eher unbescholten fressen, einfach da (jetzt einmal hypothetisch angenommene) negative Verknüpfungen nicht gegeben sind. Das diese Fische (wenn es denn wirkich so sein sollte) eher schlechter gefangen werden, liegt mMn wohl eher daran, dass die verwendeten 20mm Kleisterkugeln (um es einmal der lieben Polemik wegen überspitzt zu sagen) nicht so recht in das Beuteschema dieser Fische passt.

Wie viel Hirnleistung zur Konditionierung (und dann auch noch von Fischen) oder Verknüpfung von Impuls A (Haken, Blei, usw) mit Reaktion B (Flucht /nicht fressen (!!)) benötigt wird, ist wohl kaum auf den Vermutungen/Erfahrungen einiger weniger User aussagekräftig (sorry) und wohl eher eine Frage der Wissenschaft. Bestimmt gibt es irgendwo da draußen Studien in diese Richtung. Ich meine mal irgendwann von einem Pawlow'schen Versuchsaufbau mit Haien gelesen zu haben, das ist aber zu lange her für Details...Ich denke (persönliche, unbelegte Vermutung), dass es weit weniger "Hirn" benötigt bestimmte Reize wie Haken, Blei usw. mit Schmerz etc zu verknüpfen. Entscheidend dürfte hier einfach die Frequenz und die Anzahl der Wiederholungen sein. 

Wenn man dazu noch bedenkt, dass wenn wir mal von einer Verknüpfung des Bleis mit einer negativen Reaktion ausgehen würden, so würde die Verknüpfung dadurch noch erschwert, dass kein direkter Zusammenhang zwischen Blei und negativer Reaktion besteht, da viele Angler um den Hakenköder, also auch um das Blei, noch Anfütter-Material meist in Form des Hakenköders verwenden, und somit auch positive Stimuli (Fressen) mit eben diesem Blei verknüpft werden (könnten). Dies wird ja zB beim Einsatz der Futterrakete genutzt...
Um zum Punkt zu kommen, selbst wenn wir von einer direkten Verknüpfung Reiz A "Blei" zu Reaktion B "Flucht" ausgehen könnten, würde es eine riesige Anzahl an Wiederholungen bedürfen um eine solche Verknüpfung zu festigen. Man denke in diesem Zusammenhang nur an die Wiederholungen die ein Hund benötigt um ein Kommando zu erlernen (ganz zu schweigen von festigen!). Dazu kommt beim Hund (neben der Tatsache, die ich hier ganz unwissenschaftlich aussen vor lassen will, dass es eine höheres Säugetier ist und kein Fisch) dass beim Lernprozess der direkte Kontakt und die genaue Steuerung gegeben ist...

Ich denke also, dass die Tarnung von Rigs und Co nur in Ausnahmesituationen Sinn macht. Ich denke, dass es nicht viele Gewässer in D gibt, an denen tatsächlich schon so lange und intensiv auf Karpfen..äh Verzeihung Carp äh Carps...geangelt wird, als das eine gefestigte (also über einen Längeren Zeitraum wirksame) Verknüpfung von Blei und Gefahr (und dann auch noch so großer Gefahr, dass nicht gefressen wird) zustande gekommen ist.
Ich bin auch der (persönlichen, unwissenschaftlichen) Meinung, dass selbst in solchen (hypothetischen) Fällen, andere Maßnahmen (Futter und Ruhe) besser Erfolge bringen würden als (nur) getarnte Rigs.

Grundsätzlich bin ich aber auch der Meinung, dass Tarnung in der einfachen Form von nicht glänzen und flach am Grund liegen absolut ausreicht (und sicherlich auch in "normalen" Angelsitutationen nicht Schaden wird).

Abschließend sei von meiner Seite aus gesagt, dass wenn man den Fischen schon die Inteligenz unterstellt, dass sie ein normales braunes/grünes Blei von den "natürlich" im Gewässer vorkommenden Steinen bzw. Untergründen unterscheiden könnten, dann sollte man sich aber auch sehr sehr sicher sein, dass ein mit Wolle beklebtes Blei ziemlich (und ich meine intelligente Karpfen ziemlich) nah an dem (in dem Gewässer vorkommenden) natürlichen Orginal eines "was auch immer ein Kleberausdünstendes mit Wolle beklebtes Blei imitieren soll" ist - ansonsten dürfte das Tarnblei auf die Super-Karpfen wohl die gleiche (Scheuch- oder eben Nichtscheuch-)Wirkung haben wie ein Matchbox-Auto...


PS: Gab es da nicht mal einen Artikel, dass Holländer (oder waren es Belgier?) wunderbar mit neongelben Bleien gefangen haben?

PPS: Auch wenn es oben vielleicht nicht so klingt, glaube ich doch, dass das wichtigste beim Thema Montage etc ist, dass man selbst Vertrauen in die Montage hat und wem Tarnbleie dabei helfen, der soll sie bitte auch verwenden!

|wavey:


----------



## Boendall (24. März 2011)

*AW: Getarnte Bleie,Haken etc.*

Oh Mann, leider wurden die leuchtfarbigen Bleie schon erwähnt, wollte eben einen Versuch vorschlagen:

2 Ruten mit gleicher Montage am gleichen Platz, einmal mit dem Tarnblei bestückt, und einmal mit einem quietschgelben Blei. Natürlich kann jeder Fisch ein Glückstreffer sein, ich glaube aber nicht, dass man große Unterschiede feststellt.


----------



## Joschihika (24. März 2011)

*AW: Getarnte Bleie,Haken etc.*

Neon-Pop-Ups und Neon-Bleie wirken interessant und verlocken deswegen den Karpfen zum Anbiss. Sollte kedoch der Karpfen einmal oder sogar mehrmals damit gefangen worden sein wird und das ist Fakt der Karpfen diese Köder meiden.(ähnlich ist es auch bei gut laufenden Boilies die mit der Zeit ihre Wirkung verlieren, nicht weil sie schlechter sind sondern schon gefangene Karpfen aufgrund von Erfahrungen diese meiden) Soweit so gut. Wo ist der Unterschied zu Tarnbleien. Nun das Tarnblei hat den Riesenvorteil, dass es dem "ungefährlichen" Kraut ähnelt und der Fisch bereits in der Nähe von Kraut ausreichend Nahrung ohne Gefahr aufgenommen hat. Bevor der Karpfen je gefangen wurde würde ich die Wahrscheinlichkeit Krautblei vs. Neonblei auf 50 zu 50 setzen, aber nachdem er mit einer der beiden gefangen wurde wird der prozentuale Anteil vom Krautblei von mal zu mal höher, da der Karpfen nach seinem Fang mit einem Krautblei wieder an Kraut fressen wird und die Gefahr gefangen zu werden mit jedem mal fressen sinkt. Das heisst am Ende, wenn der Karpfen nach dem ersten Fang vor der Wahl steht zwischen Köder mit Krautblei oder Köder mit Neonblei wird das Krautblei seinen Trumpf auspielen. Wer mit normalen Bleien angelt fängt Fische, die zum größten Teil vorher noch nicht am Haken waren (95% K3 und 5% Ausreisser, die gewachsen sind ohne jemals in Kontakt mit einem Haken gekommen zu sein). Der mit Krautbleien fängt auch die Fische die noch nie gehakt wurden aber fängt proportional wesentlich mehr Fische, die schon gehakt wurden. Jetzt die Frage: Welche Fische sind größer, die die schon mal gehakt wurden oder die die noch nie mit Haken in Verbindung gekommen sind???

Antwort wird nicht verraten.

Ich fische Krautbleie, weil sie zudem noch tränkbar in Flavour oder Dips sind. Ich bin Jedem der nicht damit fischt dankbar. So bleiben mehr für mich. :vik:

Zum Thema früher haben wir auch unsere Fische gefangen ohne sowas! Super! Früher gab es auch grosse Fische, aber ihr habt sie nicht gefangen. Die Karpfenweltrekorde sind so extrem gepurzelt in den letzten 20 Jahren und nicht weil die Fische gewachsen sind inzwischen. Die Karpfen wurden nicht erst vor 20 Jahren in ganz Deutschland eingesetzt, sondern waren immer da. Nur die Technik zum Angeln hat sich verbesser.


----------



## angler1996 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Getarnte Bleie,Haken etc.*

Zitat Joschihika:
Bevor der Karpfen je gefangen wurde würde ich die Wahrscheinlichkeit Krautblei vs. Neonblei auf 50 zu 50 setzen, aber nachdem er mit einer der beiden gefangen wurde wird der prozentuale Anteil vom Krautblei von mal zu mal höher, da der Karpfen nach seinem Fang mit einem Krautblei wieder an Kraut fressen wird und die Gefahr gefangen zu werden mit jedem mal fressen sinkt. Das heisst am Ende, wenn der Karpfen nach dem ersten Fang vor der Wahl steht zwischen Köder mit Krautblei oder Köder mit Neonblei wird das Krautblei seinen Trumpf auspielen. Wer mit normalen Bleien angelt fängt Fische, die zum größten Teil vorher noch nicht am Haken waren (95% K3 und 5% Ausreisser, die gewachsen sind ohne jemals in Kontakt mit einem Haken gekommen zu sein). Der mit Krautbleien fängt auch die Fische die noch nie gehakt wurden aber fängt proportional wesentlich mehr Fische, die schon gehakt wurden. Jetzt die Frage: Welche Fische sind größer, die die schon mal gehakt wurden oder die die noch nie mit Haken in Verbindung gekommen sind???

Gibts dafür ne Quellenangabe?
Gruß A.


----------



## entspannt (24. März 2011)

*AW: Getarnte Bleie,Haken etc.*

Zitat:
" Die Karpfenweltrekorde sind so extrem gepurzelt in den letzten 20 Jahren und nicht weil die Fische gewachsen sind inzwischen. Die Karpfen wurden nicht erst vor 20 Jahren in ganz Deutschland eingesetzt, sondern waren immer da. Nur die Technik zum Angeln hat sich verbesser."

Hihi da sagen die Leute die jeden Tag 5 kilo High protein bollies ins Wasser werfen. Seitdem meine Freundin jeden Tag für mich kocht habe ich 20kg zugenommen. Das war damals auch anders


----------



## barschkönig (24. März 2011)

*AW: Getarnte Bleie,Haken etc.*



Joschihika schrieb:


> Falls die ganze Tarnung nicht die Rolle spielt warum haben alle möglichst dünne Schnüre und am besten unsichtbar? Der Karpfen checkts doch sowieso nicht, oder? Warum hat hier Keiner dicke weisse Schnur??? Na machts Klick? Warum versucht man beim Friedfischangeln mit dem Köder den Haken zu verdecken? Die Fische checken es doch sowieso nicht! Spätestens wenn ich höre "die Fische beissen bei uns sowieso nur nachts". Schonmal nachgedacht warum. Ich unterstelle jedem Durschnittskarpfen manchmal mehr Gribs als einigen Anglern hier!


 
Es ist so, bei uns beißen an den Gewässern die Karpfen größtenteils nur Nachts, und das hat nichts mit Tarnung zu tun. Und wer das anders meint soll herkommen und mir das Gegenteil beweisen:m


----------



## Yoshi (24. März 2011)

*AW: Getarnte Bleie,Haken etc.*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Es ist so, bei uns beißen an den Gewässern die Karpfen größtenteils nur Nachts, und das hat nichts mit Tarnung zu tun. Und wer das anders meint soll herkommen und mir das Gegenteil beweisen:m



Richtig!

Und lieber Joschihika, wieviele Karpfen werden wohl versucht haben, dein in Flavor getränktes Krautblei einzusaugen und sich dabei erschrocken, bzw. Fehlalarme ausgelöst?


----------



## j4ni (24. März 2011)

*AW: Getarnte Bleie,Haken etc.*



Joschihika schrieb:


> Neon-Pop-Ups und Neon-Bleie wirken interessant und verlocken deswegen den Karpfen zum Anbiss. Sollte kedoch der Karpfen einmal oder sogar mehrmals damit gefangen worden sein wird und das ist Fakt der Karpfen diese Köder meiden.(ähnlich ist es auch bei gut laufenden Boilies die mit der Zeit ihre Wirkung verlieren, nicht weil sie schlechter sind sondern schon gefangene Karpfen aufgrund von Erfahrungen diese meiden)



Ab etwa da habe ich aufgehört zu lesen. Eigentlich schon bei "das ist Fakt". Gibt es für diesen Fakt einen einzigen Beleg außer deinem Gefühl? Gerne auch mit Quellenangabe. Danke.

Und sicherlich kein Zufall, dass ich das hier: Moin,

woraus schließt du, dass das "fischfriendly" ist? Und warum sollte das mehr getarnt sein als zB normales Leadcore oder ein Tube - ausser in dem Fall WENN das Kraut-Leadcore zufällig mit dem Kraut welches in dem Gewässer vorkommt identisch ist in Form, Farbe und "Geruch"? Anderenfalls ist es für einen Fisch - vorrausgesetzt es wird tatsächlich vom Fisch "bewußt" wahrgenommen - einfach nur ein nicht näher definierter Fremdkörper, der von der "natürlichen" Umgebung abweicht. Oder kann der Fisch zwischen getarnten und nicht getarntem Leadcore unterscheiden und verhält sich dann anders? Sprich der Fisch verbindet Gefahr mit "ungetarntem" Leadcore?
Für den Angler sicherlich ganz nett, aber ob es für den Fisch einen unterschied macht ob da ein fusseliger oder ein nicht fusseliger Fremdkörper liegt wage ich doch zu bezweifeln. Wenn das Produkt nicht zufällig wie "Kraut" vom Fisch (!) wahrgenommen wird, kann da statt dem fusselig getarntem Blei auch ein Matchbox-Auto liegen...

just my 2 cents"

schon einmal in einem von dir gestarteten Thread geschrieben habe, oder doch? #h
Ein Schelm wer hier böses denkt...

Anyway, again just my 2 cents, well I guess that's 4 by now...

So long und munter bleiben


----------



## Bassey (24. März 2011)

*AW: Getarnte Bleie,Haken etc.*



j4ni schrieb:


> Hohoho, ja genauso sind wir hier. Haha...Super Kommentar! Und wenn man die (von dir genannten) 50 Mal die Benson gefangen wurde, auf die Zeit in der er quasi 24/7 beangelt wurde...Ach aber lassen wir das. Du weißt ja was du hören willst, also wirst du auch genau das lesen....#h



Jetzt komm mal wieder runter... Ich habe einen Witz gemacht. Sein wir doch mal ehrlich, der Tackle-Wahn wird doch größtenteils von den Herstellern und ihren geförderten Schützlingen hervorgebracht. Natürlich fängt man mit feineren Methoden auch besser die Fische, denn die natürliche Scheu existiert und diese habe ich nie abgestritten. Ich finde nur, dass den Fischen manchmal geradezu absolut logisches Denken angedichtet wird und normale vielleicht durch Lerneffekt erweiterte, aber denoch natürlich angeborene Scheu als absolute Intelligenz hingestellt werden.

Ich wollte niemanden Beleidigen oder sonst was... Wenn jemand 5.000 Euro und mehr für die Angelei im Jahr ausgibt ist es doch seine Sache. Der Markt dafür besteht, aber leider lassen sich auch viel zu oft die Leute belabern "du brauchst das und das und das" und die Namensgebung ist manchmal echt sonderbar, oder?


----------



## TheFisherking (25. März 2011)

*AW: Getarnte Bleie,Haken etc.*

Wie konnte mein Dad damals anno 1960 nur ohne solch tollen Sachen Fisch fangen? Ob er die selbst an den Haken gepackt hat?
|kopfkrat

Mal im Ernst: wir reden doch von Bleien zum Beschweren, oder?
Die liegen am Boden und werden vom Fisch als toter, lebloser Irgendwas-Gegenstand imho  doch gar nicht wahrgenommen. 
Es sei denn, ihr malt die neongelb an und macht LEDs drauf.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (25. März 2011)

*AW: Getarnte Bleie,Haken etc.*



Bassey schrieb:


> "...der Tackle-Wahn wird doch größtenteils von den Herstellern und ihren geförderten Schützlingen hervorgebracht..."
> 
> "...ich finde nur, dass den Fischen manchmal geradezu absolut logisches Denken angedichtet wird und normale vielleicht durch Lerneffekt erweiterte, aber denoch natürlich angeborene Scheu als absolute Intelligenz hingestellt werden..."
> 
> "...Der Markt dafür besteht, aber leider lassen sich auch viel zu oft die Leute belabern "du brauchst das und das und das" und die Namensgebung ist manchmal echt sonderbar, oder..."



*Bassey, deine Aussagen sind klasse, die unterschreibe ich mit. 

Anstatt horrend viel Euros für getarnte Artikel auszugeben sollte so manch Angler mal am Ufer die Augen aufmachen und sich da sein "Tarn-Equipment" zusammensuchen.

Denn da passt sogar der Geruch zu Gewässer und der hoch inteligente Fisch wird nicht durch irgendwelche Farb- oder Lösungsmitteldämpfe der getarnten Bleie und Leadcore`s abgeschreckt. Denn die werden wohl kaum mit Wasserfarbe aus dem Pelikan-Farbkasten eurer Kinder eingefärbt sein.
Denn darauf würde ich mal achten... Nur weil wir an dem Zeug nichts oder nur sehr wenig riechen können, heißt das noch lange nicht, das der Fisch diesen ebenfalls nicht wahrnimmt.
*


----------



## Andal (25. März 2011)

*AW: Getarnte Bleie,Haken etc.*

Eines zeigt sich in diesem Thema ganz eindeutig. Nämlich wer allesgläubiger Tackle-Jünger ist und wer sich tatsächlich Gedanken macht!

Also, hier steht der Stiefel. Wer mag ihn sich anziehen!?


----------



## goepfi74 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Getarnte Bleie,Haken etc.*

also was tun wir nun am bessten ? wir müssen die karpfen fragen :q ist doch klar .


----------



## BARSCH123 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Getarnte Bleie,Haken etc.*

In nahezu jedem gewässer liegt müll in form von Dosen,Kronkorken und anderem metallischem schrott, der bei kleinster sonneneinstarhlung anfängt zu blitzen und zu funkeln.

also dürften die karpfen in solch einem gewässer ja rein garnichts fressen weil überall ein blitzender fremdkörper liegt vor dem sie versuchen zu flüchten...

Sollte man mal drüber nachdenken...


Tl


----------



## marcus7 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Getarnte Bleie,Haken etc.*



Andal schrieb:


> Eines zeigt sich in diesem Thema ganz eindeutig. Nämlich wer allesgläubiger Tackle-Jünger ist und wer sich tatsächlich Gedanken macht!
> 
> Also, hier steht der Stiefel. Wer mag ihn sich anziehen!?


 

Hallo,

habe ich irgendwo etwas überlesen oder hat sich auch nur einer in diesem Thread dafür ausgesprochen mit Fusselbleien o.ä. zu fischen bzw. von der Überlegenheit dieser überzeugt zu sein?

mfg


----------



## petri28 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Getarnte Bleie,Haken etc.*

*Hallo,

habe ich irgendwo etwas überlesen oder hat sich auch nur einer in diesem Thread dafür ausgesprochen mit Fusselbleien o.ä. zu fischen bzw. von der Überlegenheit dieser überzeugt zu sein?

*mfg 
Jo, hast du,
siehe Seite 4  (1. Eintrag)


----------



## goepfi74 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Getarnte Bleie,Haken etc.*



BARSCH123 schrieb:


> In nahezu jedem gewässer liegt müll in form von Dosen,Kronkorken und anderem metallischem schrott, der bei kleinster sonneneinstarhlung anfängt zu blitzen und zu funkeln.
> 
> also dürften die karpfen in solch einem gewässer ja rein garnichts fressen weil überall ein blitzender fremdkörper liegt vor dem sie versuchen zu flüchten...
> 
> ...


oh gott was für gewässer habt ihr denn #d
es liegt doch nicht alle 2m irgendein schrottzeug im wasser was funkeln tut #q . wenn es doch bei euch so ist so musste mal unter wasser ein arbeitseinsatz machen :q.


----------



## Tipp (26. März 2011)

*AW: Getarnte Bleie,Haken etc.*

Manche Leute malen ihre Vorfächer an, schmieren ihre Bleie mit Silikon ein, um sie dann im "Dreck" zu wälzen und einge kaufen sich halt gleich fertiges Tarnzeug.
Ich habe neulich auf der Straße sogar mal einen Mann gesehen, der einen pinken Twingo fuhr.
Mein Leben wird dadurch nicht sonderlich beeinträchtigt.

Ich persönlich glaube eher nicht dran, dass Tarnbleie, normalen Bleien gegenüber, wirklich nennenswerte oder beachtliche Vorteile haben. 
Ich bin allerdings kein Fisch, von daher kann ich es nicht mit Gewissheit sagen.


----------



## Andal (26. März 2011)

*AW: Getarnte Bleie,Haken etc.*



Tipp schrieb:


> Ich habe neulich auf der Straße sogar mal einen Mann gesehen, der einen pinken Twingo fuhr.



Bitte zurück zum Thema. Es geht nicht um schwerste geistige Abnormitäten!


----------



## Pat 79 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Getarnte Bleie,Haken etc.*

Das hat nichts mit geistigen Abnormitäten zu tun, sondern mit Körperlichen.
"Sie" wurde bestimmt nur im falschen Körper geboren !


Übrigens super Vergleich, von Krautbleien zu nem Mann der einen pinken Twingo fährt.

Muss ich wohl nicht verstehen.


----------



## Joschihika (30. März 2011)

*AW: Getarnte Bleie,Haken etc.*

Um nochmal zum Thema zu kommen @petri28 ich bekenne mich zu Tarnkomponenten, wie Krautbleien oder Krautleadcore ebenso wie Fluocarbonschnur.:m


----------

